# New to SV, pastrami question



## G8trwood (Mar 31, 2022)

I have a pastrami soaking and my plan is to smoke to around 145 then sous vide at 155 overnight. Does this sound remotely correct?  Or not enough time in the bath.

Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2022)

Well I know this is late but the time in SV will dictate the tenderness. I know when I do a chuck roast its 24 hours at 165 to get it fall apart tender. Since your original was on Thursday I am curious how it turned out 
G
 G8trwood


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 2, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> Well I know this is late but the time in SV will dictate the tenderness. I know when I do a chuck roast its 24 hours at 165 to get it fall apart tender. Since your original was on Thursday I am curious how it turned out
> G
> G8trwood


Pics to follow shortly, I just turned off the sous vide to let it rest a bit. Smoked for 6 hours on the pellet with an amazn tray. Pellets, cough, unk as it is a mixed lot. Hopefully today my lumberjack hickory/oak is delivered.

Tenderness is right on point ;) needs a bit more smoke, but very good.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Pics to follow shortly, I just turned off the sous vide to let it rest a bit. Smoked for 6 hours on the pellet with an amazn tray. Pellets, cough, unk as it is a mixed lot. Hopefully today my lumberjack hickory/oak is delivered.
> 
> Tenderness is right on point ;) needs a bit more smoke, but very good.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear the tenderness was great. It looks like it came out great.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks very good.  Nice job.


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 3, 2022)

I have to say, my most tender corned beef/ pastrami ever. I think the sous vide is the way to go. So juicy and tender. Going to give it a shot on my next brisket as well.  Whoever ir was that had the temps posted on here before was spot on. I don’t think I would have gone longer on the sous vide.

Made Ruebens for dinner last night, the boss was very happy.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2022)

Yup . Looks great . I did one smoked then SV'd following Al's time and temp . 
Looks like I went to 150 in the smoker , then SV'd 24 hours @ 154 . So same plan you had . I smoked mine in a MES 30 with mesquite chunks . 
Comes out good .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> I have a pastrami soaking and my plan is to smoke to around 145 then sous vide at 155 overnight. Does this sound remotely correct?  Or not enough time in the bath.
> 
> Thanks!




Looks Great from here!!---->Like.
Most of the time 24 hours is long enough to tenderize a Chuck Roast.
However occasionally you run into one that that isn't long enough.
So if you're going to make pulled Beef, 165° for 24 to 30 hours is fine.
However you can turn a Chucky into a Prime Rib event, if you go with about 131° for 48 hours.
I have since gone to 48 hours with Chuck Roasts, because it ticks me off when I give it 24 hours in my SV, and it is still way too tough for sliced Beef. And you never know which one will be that way.
Eye rounds I still do 24 to 30 hours, but to be sure I do all my Slicing Chuckies for 48 hours. It's definitely worth it.

Bear


----------

